# Das Telefon in 2205



## mrmurphy007 (6. November 2015)

Oh Gott, ich kann es nicht mehr hören. 

Den Militärmodus starten und mal auf die Geräusche achten. Da ist ganz eindeutig ein Telefonklingeln zu hören. Oder ist da was falsch mit mir?


----------



## Amon (6. November 2015)

Is mir noch nicht aufgefallen aber ich fange auch gerade erst an die Arktis zu besiedeln und hab da noch nich so viel mit Militär gemacht. Hat vielleicht seinen Sinn als versteckte Anspielung. Ich glaube Anno is voll davon. Guck mal auf die Beschreibung der Biopolymere.


----------



## Rarek (15. November 2015)

ich weiß ja net, aber ham die irgentwas mit der Strategischen Ansicht gemacht?

ist zwar was technisches, aber sowas habe ich vorher noch net gesehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genauso wie dich in der Strategischen Ansicht irgend wann die KI fragt, wer hir der Mensch sei


----------

